# PHOTO/LABEL SOFTWARE [FREEWARE]



## NorthernWinos (Mar 3, 2009)

Just been moving all my programs/information and software to a new computer....

All has gone well, except I lost one of my favorite programs...an old favorite, Corel Word Perfect is not compatible with Windows Vista 64....

I remember awhile back some of you were recommending some free software that would help crop, enhance and add captions to photos.....

Any suggestions for a good 'Free-be'????


----------



## Joanie (Mar 3, 2009)

Tryhttp://sumopaint.com/web/


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Joan...will try that one next.



I had Avery Design Pro [which I never used before] 

http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Templates-%26-Software/Software/Avery-DesignPro-for-PC.htm



Opened it up on the old computer and see it doe some things I want to do....so, will find something that will work.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks again Joan.....Sumo is a fun Site...
Can you download it as a program???


----------



## Joanie (Mar 3, 2009)

No, you don't need to! You can upload your graphics and photos to the website then save the finished product there or on your computer.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 3, 2009)

I did one and Emailed it to myself, so have it on my computer...cool fun!!!

I did find that you can save your project to the computer....But not the program.....

It is fast and simple....I can do this.....


----------



## Dean (Mar 4, 2009)

If you want a photoshop like clone, you can also try the gimp for windows. http://gimp-win.sourceforge.net/stable.html


----------



## Joanie (Mar 4, 2009)

NW, if you have Corel installed on your new computer, you might want to right click on it, scroll down to Properties, click the Compatibility tab along the top, click in the check box, and see if it will let you select Vista in the drop down window.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 4, 2009)

It won't accept the disk....





I looked OnLine for a 'free-be' Word Perfect and couldn't find one...some 'free to try'.

Gimp is pretty neat too...Thanks, Dean for that one.


Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Joanie (Mar 5, 2009)

Good old Bill Gates!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2009)

Joan said:


> Good old Bill Gates!




Except we can't blame Bill Gates for all the evil and problems at Microsoft anymore. He retired in 2006 and his advisory position even is over. Maybe they will start making everything open source now


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2009)

Here is a sample of some labels I have made using avery software. It is very easy to use.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 5, 2009)

Those look great...

Thanks for posting them....


----------



## markg (Apr 24, 2009)

I found a free software. "MediaFaceOnline". It has a template for wine & beer labels. It is sponsored by " NEATO ' products, who also have a web with free and pay downloads and label supplies. My biggest problem is that I'm not computer design savvy, and I had a problem trying to transfer my design to a file. So I noticed that NEATO is in Connecticut, not too far from me. I called their tech department and they helped me through it. Actually, I E-Mailed my design to them and they printed them up on some nice glossy adhesive backed label paper. I have to say they look VERY good. They only cost .59 each.


----------

